# Sticky  The Link - S/EL Club



## jokr82

why not?


----------



## tpd80




----------



## computernut6




----------



## RDK




----------



## TysonJones

When I went to look at links the other day, I wasn't a huge fan, but afters seeing that white faced one im hooked. And I normally dont care for white faces either. Great thread. Hope it takes off. I stilll prefer the carrera line but I will be adding a white faced link to my collection soon.


----------



## gatsuk




----------



## jokr82

up


----------



## Mo.London

About time too! Can I join?!


----------



## tpd80

jokr82 said:


> why not?


Just wondering, why is there so much glare on the sapphire in this shot? have you had your external AR coating removed?

My Link Cal.6 has external AR (so should yours) and i can view the dial at almost any angel with very little reflection.

Just wondering - maybe it was a fluke angle, maybe not.

EDIT: I just noticed air bubbles, are you underwater?


----------



## SynMike

I have this one. My favorite feature is the ability to adjust only the hour hand in one hour clicks. I travel often and time zones are easy to deal with.










I used to have several others including these:


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

My beloved Link..


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

Wrist shot


----------



## TexasTee

*No reason at all why not......:-!

*


----------



## brad in nc




----------



## funkey

SynMike said:


> I have this one. My favorite feature is the ability to adjust only the hour hand in one hour clicks. I travel often and time zones are easy to deal with.


Hi - was wondering what the model number of this Link is, and if it is an Auto or a quartz. I really like it - it appears similar to the Bourne Link, but without the large (rather ugly IMHO) numerals at 3 and 9. I really like both the black and blue dial versions of this.


----------



## SynMike

funkey said:


> Hi - was wondering what the model number of this Link is, and if it is an Auto or a quartz. I really like it - it appears similar to the Bourne Link, but without the large (rather ugly IMHO) numerals at 3 and 9. I really like both the black and blue dial versions of this.


Yes, the Bourne without numbers at 3 and 9 - my preference as well. Model is CT1111. I used to own the blue but settled on black.
Mike.


----------



## funkey

Great choice. I like both but think I prefer the black one as well. I have a pair of much older S/el quartz chronographs that may have been the ancestors of the CT1111. CG 1112 and CG1114 from late 90's. I like the newer design and the newer style link bracelet a lot.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Link Club is now a sticky, and we also welcome all S/EL posts, which are part of the Link history!
​


----------



## RCQLD

Love the forum, lots of interesting bits to learn. I am about to receive my link very, very shortly. Can't wait!! Interestingly I did not even consider a Tag when I went to choose a watch. I was in the market for a Tissot but after trying every and I mean every watch on at the AD, the link chose me. It was actually the last watch I tried on!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the Forum, RCQLD! And congrats on your new upcoming LINK!


----------



## Keaman

If there's one TAGHeuer watch line that has endeared itself to my soul, it's the Link!
I really love these watches for their combination of sportiness, elegance and toughness... A TAGHeuer great IMHO
Here're mine...


----------



## enricodepaoli

I love the second subdial at 6. Nice!


----------



## Hin53

I've got 2 Link. Next target maybe Calibre6. lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeMatto

Ok....ill throw mine in


----------



## MarkJnK

Revived this one, was a beat up eBay find. Refinished and ready for another tour of service on my wrist.


----------



## drunken monkey

Those plain bezel Links are really quite pretty looking things.
Might have to start looking for one of these too.



mosfetaus said:


>


----------



## SynMike




----------



## MarkJnK




----------



## vserduchka

Mine just arrived today


----------



## drockadam

Here's my dad's S/EL Quartz Chronograph from the early 90's. It'll be mine soon!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## enricodepaoli

I am not into diamonds for men. But this picture is quite something!



DeMatto said:


> Ok....ill throw mine in
> 
> View attachment 538802


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Mspeedster

My beloved Sports Elegance from the early '90s, still in its all original vintage form. This was my daily watch for well over a decade. I still use it quite often.


----------



## enricodepaoli

wow! you have that ana-digi Ayrton Senna S/EL ??


----------



## Steve McGee

I'm really new here, and as a first order of business I'd like to join the club  I've not been as into watches in the past, but lately I seem to have been bitten by the bug.









I'm on my second old school SEL, and my band just broke on it.  Both were with the white face as the pic will show.

I just picked up this guy yesterday for a steal..  I had my eyes on a calibre 6, but given the time of year I was happy to snag this one at the bargain basement price I did .









Sorry for the gallery shots, I'm traveling today and this was easiest.


----------



## Mspeedster

enricodepaoli said:


> wow! you have that ana-digi Ayrton Senna S/EL ??


Yes that's my actual watch sitting on top of the Senna/TAG Heuer advertisement.


----------



## TT C6

*Is there a version of the "Bourne S/EL" that DOES have the CHROME RINGS SURROUNDING THE CHRONOGRAPH DIALS AND does NOT have the LARGE 3 and 9 DIGITS on the face?*  I must have the chrome rings, and I prefer not to have the large hands. Either way, I need to confirm whether I can or cannot get the combination that I want (chrome dial surrounds without the large 3 and 9) so I can make a purchase decision ASAP.

*Thank you. 
Happy Holidays.*










SynMike said:


>


  Impressive watch. Congrats!  Can someone please post the model #, pic , and years of production for the watch that is SIMILAR to the watch above, BUT WITH CHROME RINGS SURROUNDING THE 3 CHRONOGRAPH DIALS ?????? I would greatly appreciate it.  I like this watch, but need the chrome surrounds.    The Tag Link below in the Bourne movies DOES have the chrome chrono dial surrounds, BUT, it also has the large 9 and 3, which I am not a fan of.


----------



## eome

MarkJnK said:


> Revived this one, was a beat up eBay find.  Refinished and ready for another tour of service on my wrist.


Love this watch, Say, Whats the model number, specs and year on this one, Thanks Mark! Happen to have this one on a black dial and i dont have much details about it aside being the successor of the bourne link watch which is a quartz chrono.  This is a daily wearer and its built like a tank!


----------



## NOptionsGuru

Just became a happy Link Calibre 16 owner as of yesterday!!!


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO

Finally able to contribute... :-!

My new CJF2114.BA0594









v/r

Allen


----------



## MarkJnK

eome said:


> Love this watch, Say, Whats the model number, specs and year on this one, Thanks Mark! Happen to have this one on a black dial and i dont have much details about it aside being the successor of the bourne link watch which is a quartz chrono. This is a daily wearer and its built like a tank!


Thanks, this is my daily wearer too, it is the MOST comfortable watch i've ever owned, its running with COSC accuracy, and the pure white dial just pops. Many watches have a whitish dial or silver, but few have a pure white dial like this one. The model number is CT2112, size is about 42mm, and no idea of the vintage, I'm guessing 10+ years. Very few of them seem to exist. I've seen many that have Chronometer on the dial (CT5113) and a painted logo, but I prefer the applied logo of this model. This is easily the best bang-for-the-buck watch i've bought, and lord knows I've owned many!


----------



## eome

Then that happens to make these watches one of the few COSC tags ever made. It really is a good buy! Thanks for the info Mark!


----------



## brrrdn

bought my first link - the advanced gmt :]


----------



## TAGHead

Hellooooo Out There!

Just joined site, and want in the club! I got my gold S/EL in early '80s as a reward to my first six figure year. It still runs perfectly (of course). I'll post it soon.

TAGHead


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hello and welcome to the forum. Please post pics, as we do love to see some vintage TAGs around here...



TAGHead said:


> Hellooooo Out There!
> 
> Just joined site, and want in the club! I got my gold S/EL in early '80s as a reward to my first six figure year. It still runs perfectly (of course). I'll post it soon.
> 
> TAGHead


----------



## eome

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sryukon

Just in new to me is my Tag Link WT1114-0 I wanted a grab and go and decided on this one Nice size and confortible Link bracelet.


----------



## -=RC=-

Glad to join


----------



## gator_rrt

Hey guys,
New member/long time lurker here with a question. I wanted to know if there was any place to find a regular silver bezel for an se/l. I haven't been able to track any down on the net and would really like to do a complete overhaul, starting with bezel replacement. Thanks in advance!
Gator


----------



## enricodepaoli

gator_rrt said:


> Hey guys,
> New member/long time lurker here with a question. I wanted to know if there was any place to find a regular silver bezel for an se/l. I haven't been able to track any down on the net and would really like to do a complete overhaul, starting with bezel replacement. Thanks in advance!
> Gator


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You can try:

- WatchPart.co.uk - Quality Supply Of All Watch Parts

or

TIME REPAIRS - SWISS TRAINED & ROLEX ACCREDITED WATCHMAKER

good luck


----------



## drockadam

Found an old TAG Heuer S/EL strap for Dad's S35.406!


----------



## enricodepaoli

vintage TAGs are a blast of personality


----------



## Has No Left

When did TAG discontinue the S/el model (or phase in the LINK in it's place)? Anyone know the detail as to why they did this? I assume the S/el and LINK are intended to be the "entry level generic sports watch" in the lineup (i.e. not a diver per se but with some diver elements)? If anyone knows any history or inside info I'd be interested...


----------



## enricodepaoli

Has No Left said:


> When did TAG discontinue the S/el model (or phase in the LINK in it's place)? Anyone know the detail as to why they did this? I assume the S/el and LINK are intended to be the "entry level generic sports watch" in the lineup (i.e. not a diver per se but with some diver elements)? If anyone knows any history or inside info I'd be interested...


I do not know answers to all your questions, but the S/EL was no entry level watch. In the 90's, it sat just below the 6000 and the Kirium that no longer exist. Below the S/EL still existed the 4000 (gone), the 2000 (which became the Aquaracer), the 1500 (gone) and the Formula 1. Back then, the Carrera and Monaco were just limited edition homages.


----------



## XZero

Hi,

I got my first Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 today and joined the forum


----------



## enricodepaoli

Xzero, you started off in style! Congrats for the link and welcome to the forum!


----------



## gmsmith

Joined back in December...the bug has bitten me.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the forum, gmsmith. Nice day-date!


----------



## hlbrem

my 2 Tag Heuer link


----------



## ajk1979

Here's my Link. I've changed the bracelet out for a leather strap. Although I like the bracelet, I prefer leather for everyday wear. 
This particular strap is 2mm too small, but it's doing the job until my new strap arrives from Crown & Buckle.








​


----------



## RDK

OMG What did you do?! You ruined the Link! If you want a TAG Heuer with a leather strap, buy a Carrera!

Just kidding ;-) I love the link bracelet, so I would never change it for a leather strap..
Looks nice though!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ajk1979

RDK said:


> OMG What did you do?! You ruined the Link! If you want a TAG Heuer with a leather strap, buy a Carrera!
> 
> Just kidding ;-) I love the link bracelet, so I would never change it for a leather strap..
> Looks nice though!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


LOL! Thanks! The Carerra is on my "One Day" list, but my wallet doesn't agree at present...


----------



## drunken monkey

y'know what, I like how the Link without the Link bracelet looks like a JLC Master Control case.
Maybe that's why I prefer it with plain bezel and simple 3 hands?


----------



## Dave Hamilton

My newest link CAYMAN EDITION along side my old S/EL. Two of my very favorites!!!


----------



## FoCsU

Dont know why I havent posted here before  But here is my beloved CT1111.BA0550 b-)


----------



## RDK

The Bourne watch! 
It's the watch that turned me into a TAG Heuer _addict :-d

_Wear it in good health! |>


----------



## FoCsU

RDK said:


> The Bourne watch!
> It's the watch that turned me into a TAG Heuer _addict :-d
> 
> _Wear it in good health! |>


Thnx, I will  It's still in mint condition, love it too much to keep as a daily wearer


----------



## rosborn

Not a member of the Link Club...yet. I just joined the 2000/Aquaracer Club this week.

I really like the 42mm Link quartz chrono with black face (sort of identical to the Bourne Link). I have seen it here and on several internet "store" websites. I like chronos with larger diameter faces - hence my 44mm 300M Aquaracer quartz chrono. Stopping by the TAG website it appears as though the 42mm Link quartz chrono has been discontinued. Has TAG stopped making the Link in a quartz version? I'm not opposed to an automatic but I do like the larger diameter watches.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## SaMaster14

I'll post up some pics.

I first got my Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph for my 15th birthday (now I'm 19).
Still wear the watch, love the chronograph and the style!

Some pictures:


----------



## hrasco185

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xyfkhe


----------



## enricodepaoli

RDK said:


> OMG What did you do?! You ruined the Link! If you want a TAG Heuer with a leather strap, buy a Carrera!
> 
> Just kidding ;-) I love the link bracelet, so I would never change it for a leather strap..
> Looks nice though!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob





ajk1979 said:


> LOL! Thanks! The Carerra is on my "One Day" list, but my wallet doesn't agree at present...





drunken monkey said:


> y'know what, I like how the Link without the Link bracelet looks like a JLC Master Control case.
> Maybe that's why I prefer it with plain bezel and simple 3 hands?


Back in the S/EL days, there was the bracelet version and the leather version. They were different models. That is, even the cases were slightly different, in a way that, the bracelet version would not fit a regular leather band, and the leather version would not fit the S/EL bracelet link between the lugs. Although the bracelet version was more exquisite and more popular, I always liked the clean looks of the leather version better. In fact, I own one!


----------



## Shawry9

I had been saving for an age to get my first watch and from the start my heart was set on an Omega Aqua Terra auto, however on the way to purchase called in a shop to try on a couple of other brands just to prove to myself that I was making the right choice in the OAT. I tired on the Link WAT2110.BA0950 and didn't look back, I did try on the OAT but it wasn't even close for me on fit or looks, considering I had been saving for over 2-yrs for the AT this blow my mind that I could switch on the day I was going to get it but that's how much I loved this Link. Plus with my saving I also got a second watch Nite MX10 so 2 for 1 nice


----------



## enricodepaoli

good choice. I love the calibre 6 second subdial. But I had never heard of this Nite watch...


----------



## ajk1979

Not sure if posting the same watch on a different strap is allowed, but here's my Link on a Nato strap. Amazing how comfortable these straps are.


----------



## enricodepaoli

as many nice pictures as you may wish, my dear friend... beautiful watch !


----------



## ajk1979

enricodepaoli said:


> as many nice pictures as you may wish, my dear friend... beautiful watch !


Many thanks Enrico!


----------



## harrier2_1

Here is my CT1111


----------



## harrier2_1

Also one with my Dad's old Autavia chronograph.


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a great kit! let me know when you get tired of this Autavia 



harrier2_1 said:


> Also one with my Dad's old Autavia chronograph.
> View attachment 694818


----------



## stevenweizel

First watch!


----------



## harrier2_1

That watch seems to be one that is very sought after. My Sister-in-Law used to work at Reeds Jewelers and a guy at her work went crazy over that one.


----------



## V_D_T

Hi 

I have just purchased this 2nd hand.... just been serviced and resealed. Pretty immaculate for a 2005 watch I thought! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/(I'M A SCAMMER)/kgrhqrhjeoe88djombpzog5.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/(I'M A SCAMMER)/kgrhqrhjeoe88djombpzog5.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The strap has been polished I would have said, but the bezel, and screen are completely immaculate. Came with original warranty card, showing where and when it was purchased, and all boxes and paperwork, except an instruction manual but I wasnt too fussed about that.

Not too bad for £900 I thought.

Somewhat Ironically since putting my Tissot back in its box 3 days ago, It has decided it needs a battery.. I think it's upset!!!

I am going to have it authenticated tomorrow by an approved TAG agent, but it has all the numbers in the right place from what I can see, and the bracelet has the correct bracelet number...thoughts? 

oh I greyed out the serial number in the pics, it's not been filed off!!

Stuart.


----------



## harrier2_1

Love the white face dial.


----------



## V_D_T

Yeah that was what initially appealed to me too. My Tissot also has a white dial. I prefer it to coloured. Personal preference I know but I just do.


----------



## mifares

Happy to join the club!

Just became the proud owner of this beauty!


















TAG Heuer Link Calibre S Chronograph CJF7110.BA0587


----------



## RDK

Nice Link! Awesome bracelet, don't you think? ;-)
Wear it in good health!

Cheers, 
Rob


----------



## mifares

Thank you Rob, This bracelet is exceptional! Matches the watch so perfectly and is really comfortable to wear!
Your calibre 16 is such a beautiful timepiece too!


----------



## dkr

Haven't seen one posted yet, so I'll put up my Calibre 36...



















This was my grail watch from about 2002 to when I could finally purchase it at the end of 2009. Unfortunately, it doesn't get any wrist time any more, as my daily is my Omega Seamaster GMT, so the Link only makes an appearance when I'm wearing suits (have the matching "S" link cufflinks to go with it), and I generally wear jeans to work, so weddings, funerals and job interviews is about it. Might be time to send it off to a home that can give it the attention it deserves...


----------



## V_D_T

mifares said:


> Happy to join the club!
> 
> Just became the proud owner of this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 709979
> 
> 
> View attachment 709980
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Link Calibre S Chronograph CJF7110.BA0587


I really like the calibre S! That is a stunning watch!!


----------



## jonbrett88

just bought this from someone on the forum, i'll have to take my own pictures soon


----------



## breakdownstatus

WAT2010.BA0951
​














​


----------



## ajk1979

Another pic of my Link, this time on a brown leather strap taken from my Hammy Khaki


----------



## Matillac

Some Beautiful pics here on this thread! Here's mine


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

I just recently bought a Link Calibre 16. I love this watch! (I will try to post up pics later.). I am not familiar with the Tag line. What ia the difference in Calibres? Is one better than the other?

Thank you!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Not necessarily better... each calibre is based on a certain movement, with different layout and complications. The calibre 16 is based on eta 7750 movement.

There's a sticky thread that explains all movement used on TAG HEUER watches. Congrats on your watch and welcome to the forum!



InfernoOrangeSS said:


> I just recently bought a Link Calibre 16. I love this watch! (I will try to post up pics later.). I am not familiar with the Tag line. What ia the difference in Calibres? Is one better than the other?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

enricodepaoli said:


> Not necessarily better... each calibre is based on a certain movement, with different layout and complications. The calibre 16 is based on eta 7750 movement.
> 
> There's a sticky thread that explains all movement used on TAG HEUER watches. Congrats on your watch and welcome to the forum!


Thank you so much! I tried to do a search on it online. 
I have wanted a Tag for a long time, and when I started looking...the Link Calibre 16 that I bought just screamed out to me. I don't think it will be my last Tag, though.


----------



## salmandia

Hi my name bonny .. nice to meet you guys ! :-!

This is my lovely watch ..



>


----------



## DrPoko

Hi Folk,

My first post, here's my WT1111. 
I guess it must have been the lowest rung on the Link ladder when I bought it back in 2001 (the weakest link?) but for me the design was and still is just quintessentially Tag and the link bracelet is an ergonomic masterpiece.
It has been my wrist buddy practically every day for the last 11 years (hence the odd scratch). I think I have a Tag shapped dent in my wrist now.
I have battered it off so many things and it just keeps on ticking. 
It must have saved me thousands in new watches because I have always been so happy with it. It does have a couple of competitors for wrist time these days but for a day-to-day watch it is still perfect. 
I love it as much today as I did when I bought it. 
(Though some of the shots in this tread are really tempting me.)


----------



## Ivаr

Hi guys.
Let me sit here in the corner for a while with my new WAT2110!



Sorry for quality, I have no camera, and I don't like them.
Kostya (Konstantin), from Kiev, Ukraine (not Russia, Euro 2012, Chernobyl, Wladimir Klitschko)


----------



## Chazman1946

*Guess I'm in the club*

Bought one of these 4 days ago with the white face, had hard time reading it as the contrast between the hands and the dial face was minimal. Took it back and exchanged it for this one.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

*Re: Guess I'm in the club*

That looks really good! Congrats! I always like the dark face watches best for just the reason you mentioned.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice choice! Im a fan of the Link Cal 6


----------



## JFLUX13

It's been a while but I couldn't help to show my two beloved babies.
The "Bourne" link has been a favorite of mine since I bought it from a WUS friend, a year or so ago. It has been part of my rotation ever since.


----------



## pandadan

Hi, recently joined the forum, had these a few years now, mine and wife's Links (+ F1).


----------



## Oldboy7

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

Bourne Tag!


SynMike said:


> I have this one. My favorite feature is the ability to adjust only the hour hand in one hour clicks. I travel often and time zones are easy to deal with.
> I LOVE The Bourne Tag!! I had this and Traded it (and a little $) for The Aquagraph With Box, Extra Strap and on The Steel Bracelet. I have been Searching for another of these but I had the Blue Dial which to the best of my knowledge was the One in the Film. Your BLACK Dial looks AMAZING! I always seem to Trade away Blue Dial Watches...:-s AWESOME THREAD By the Way Guys (and Ladies). Beautiful Timepieces. Cheers! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have several others including these:


----------



## dela

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

Knock Knock - Can I come in?


----------



## salicaria

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

i am a new member lurking for a while ;-) i have a red one


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

LOVE 80s and 90s TAGs! Thanks for posting!


----------



## celldweller

*My 1st TAG*

So, I've been lurking for a long while, but I finally got my first TAG so it's about time I post! It needs a good cleaning but it runs flawlessly.


----------



## mariwun

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club*

Been lurking for a while.
Got my first Tag. Thought i'd share.
Sorry for the large picture. not sure how to rotate and resize.


----------



## drockadam

Most recent shot of my 91' S/EL beauty!


----------



## maxgraves

I just found those pictures in my blackberry taken back on 2010
and I though to share them with you..
Apologies to those who freak out with snakes..


----------



## moonhawk

That is a beauty! Amazon says that model is only 13mm thick. Is that accurate? It seems the older versions like yours and the 592 are a bit smaller than the more recent calibre S chronos.


----------



## JWNY

*Re: Guess I'm in the club*



Chazman1946 said:


> Bought one of these 4 days ago with the white face, had hard time reading it as the contrast between the hands and the dial face was minimal. Took it back and exchanged it for this one.


I like the new one with the Roman numerals


----------



## jokr82

*Re: Guess I'm in the club*

Updating the picture!!


----------



## Jazx83

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club*

I just received my first "real" watch Link Calibre 16 Roman Numerals CAT2012.BA0952. I had to special order it since I live in New York. Apparently this watch is only available for the European and Asian markets however, I'm very happy with it and well worth special order.


----------



## Black5

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

My S/EL got some wrist action this weekend.


----------



## tiger roach

*Re: The Link - S/EL Club Bourne Tag!*

^^^ is the upside-down pic a southern hemisphere thing? 

Nice one, though!


----------



## Black5

Looks the right way up to me 
OT : Love the Handle tiger roach - A famous football player for the Richmond "Tigers" was named Michael "Roach" where I come from.
Happy New Year from Down Under.


----------



## Zerouali

This is the second time tonight I've posted this picture but here's mine :


----------



## drockadam

Gotta' love Canada.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I guess we'll find out as the USA is starting to look more and more like Canada.....rant "off"


----------



## Lemper

drockadam said:


> Gotta' love Canada.
> 
> View attachment 952505


Wow, what a great shot!


----------



## Eeeb

Lemper said:


> Wow, what a great shot!


Yes, it finally snowed in Canada :-d


----------



## enricodepaoli

Eeeb said:


> Yes, it finally snowed in Canada :-d


Hahahahaha

I've been waiting 40 years to snap a photo like that in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## drockadam

Lemper said:


> Wow, what a great shot!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## shoddy

Hello all.
I have just joined this amazing forum. So much information and awesome photographs!
Anyway, i have just bought a (used) SEL Chronograph and was wondering if someone could help we with an issue i have.
Basically the 1/10 hand doesn't seem to move at all. This is the small dial at the 2 o'clock position.
When i press the top 'a' button the stopwatch begins (large white hand sweeps around) but the 1/10 dial just sits there.
Could anyone please help? What is it _supposed_ to do? Am i doing something wrong?

Im sorry if this question has been asked a million times already or if im in the wrong section of the forum.
Rob


----------



## enricodepaoli

hi and welcome to the forum. Although I am not an expert in watchmaking, your S/EL could need a fix on that hand, or in the worst case, a new movement. In either scenario, it is a viable fix and price. Just make sure you take it to a trusted watchmaker. Please, post your outcome. Others may post other interesting answers to you.


----------



## funkey

Hi Shoddy

Although you don't specify whether you are referring to the Quartz SEL chronograph, or the Auto version, I can reassure you that - at least in my quartz SEL examples - the two o'clock sub-dial is the 1/10th sec indicator and it does not move while the chronograph (stopwatch) is running. Once you push the A (upper) chrono pusher a second time to stop the chronograph, the 1/10th subdial should fly around to indicate the appropriate fraction of a second. Pushing the B (lower) chrono pusher will cause all sub-dial hands as well as the central seconds and minutes to reset in the vertical position.

Hope that reassures you! Relax and enjoy a great watch (we do expect photos though......)!


----------



## shoddy

Hi funkey
Thank you for your post. Yes that's how i understand the chrono should function.
Unfortunately nothing will get the 1/10 sec indicator hand moving. My local watch repair specialist thinks it is a problem with the 'A' button and im tempted to agree as sometimes it takes 3 or 4 pushes of 'A' to start or stop the chrono.
The watch repair guy is going to take a closer look and then supply me with a quote to put it right.
Will update when i have more news and i will be sure to add photsos when its all sorted out.


----------



## enricodepaoli

good luck, shoddy


----------



## shoddy

Just heard from the workshop. It needs a new movement! Oh well at least when i get it back it will be in perfect mechanical condition (repair guy said 'like it left the factory').


----------



## enricodepaoli

go for it, shoddy. I love to see these classic TAGs well cared for !



shoddy said:


> Just heard from the workshop. It needs a new movement! Oh well at least when i get it back it will be in perfect mechanical condition (repair guy said 'like it left the factory').


----------



## jss1973

I have a few questions for the pros out there. First, an AD told me that Tag prices would be going up significantly on April 1, 2013. Can anyone confirm this is true and not a pressure tactic?

Second, I am looking for a CAT2012.BA0952. I had an AD tell me it was discontinued, the 800 number for Tag told me it was discontinued, but a person at the Orlando Tag Outlet Store told me it was a European release only. If that is the case, shouldn't an AD know this and be able to special order it? Also, why would it not be available world wide?

Lastly, I see this watch is available on the Grey market. I would prefer to buy from an AD, but the issue for me is availability. I know there are mixed reviews on Grey market vs AD. Is it worth it worth the risk if I cannot get it from an AD?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Prices go up about twice per year. It wouldn't surprise me if April 1st there would be higher prices.

That watch differs from the US market in that it has Roman numerals. Certain watches are aimed at certain markets. The Monaco Gulf Cal 12 is a watch that was Europe only, I believe. It's not unusual for brands to do this.

Nobody can answer if the grey market risk is worth it. Only after the two years can you say for sure. If its problem free, you win.


----------



## jss1973

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Prices go up about twice per year. It wouldn't surprise me if April 1st there would be higher prices.
> 
> That watch differs from the US market in that it has Roman numerals. Certain watches are aimed at certain markets. The Monaco Gulf Cal 12 is a watch that was Europe only, I believe. It's not unusual for brands to do this.
> 
> Nobody can answer if the grey market risk is worth it. Only after the two years can you say for sure. If its problem free, you win.


Thanks for the prompt and thorough response - sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Jazx83

jss1973 said:


> I have a few questions for the pros out there. First, an AD told me that Tag prices would be going up significantly on April 1, 2013. Can anyone confirm this is true and not a pressure tactic?
> 
> Second, I am looking for a CAT2012.BA0952. I had an AD tell me it was discontinued, the 800 number for Tag told me it was discontinued, but a person at the Orlando Tag Outlet Store told me it was a European release only. If that is the case, shouldn't an AD know this and be able to special order it? Also, why would it not be available world wide?
> 
> Lastly, I see this watch is available on the Grey market. I would prefer to buy from an AD, but the issue for me is availability. I know there are mixed reviews on Grey market vs AD. Is it worth it worth the risk if I cannot get it from an AD?


Hello jss1973,

I have this watch and I live in NY. I also had to hunt around to get it. The AD's I contacted could not get it for me. They all contacted Tag Heuer and always came back with the same response it is not for our market just for the Europe and Asia. What always bugged me about this was the watch is displayed on the US version of the Tag Heuer website.

I contacted the Tag Heuer Boutique in New Jersey and they were able to take a factory order for me. They also advised that it will be a "boutique exclusive" and AD's in the US will not be able to order it. If I were you I would try contacting a boutique directly. I believe they will take an order over the phone or Internet if one is not conveniently located to you.

Good luck for in your quest to find this rare piece.

Here is some photos of mine.

View attachment 1017683
View attachment 1017685


----------



## jss1973

WOW - that is gorgeous! It looks so much better than the pic on their website. I will try the boutique, however, I did contact the outlet store in Orlando and they also told me that it was European exclusive. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Greg Cooper

Hello all, I am new to this forum. After 25 years of waiting I have finally gotten a TagHeuer watch. It was a gift from my wife and parents for completing graduate school. Ever since I was a kid I would see the Heuer signs at racing events. When I got older I loved the look of the watches and wanted one. I never could afford one. I was toying with getting the Carrera Chronograph but decided on the Link Chrono with the white dial. I have had black watches before and always had trouble reading them on low light situations.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

welcome. the link will serve you well


----------



## Pigsy

Hi, Noob here looking for some informed opioins and advice.

I recently lost a Cartier 21 Must Chronoscaph and I am absolutely gutted. However, to cheer myself up I thought that I would buy a new watch and I really like the Tag SEL (even more so than the link). I also don't want to spend as much as I did on the Cartier. I have a couple of questions regarding the SEL

1) What do people think of the various models (quartz, auto, chronometer and chronograph). Is there a significant price difference between them and do they have differing reliability and servicing costs?
2) I'm leaning towards a 2 tone chronometer at the moment. Does anyone know if this comes in polished gold and polished steel? I've seen a few and they seem to be the matt/brushed steel finish.
3) What price do think would be reasonable to pay from a dealer or privately?
4) Could anyone recommend any 2nd hand Tag specialists in London?
5) Does the gold on the 2 tone wear down? If so, any ideas how much it costs to have it re-plated?
6) What is your favourite strap / face combo?
7) Any pitfalls or problems to look for with the SEL?
8) Does anyone know if this watch looks genuine? If you look at the dial, the lettering seems very low quality, where it says "professional" and on the "Tag Heuer" logo itself. If anyone has a model like this I would like to know.


























Thanks for all your thoughts and I look forward to becoming a Tag owner soon.


----------



## imagwai

Pigsy said:


> Hi, Noob here looking for some informed opioins and advice.
> 4) Could anyone recommend any 2nd hand Tag specialists in London?


You could try Watchfinder & Co in the Royal Exchange (near Bank). But I don't think they will have many/any Links.


----------



## dmr33

Pigsy said:


> Hi, Noob here looking for some informed opioins and advice.
> 
> I recently lost a Cartier 21 Must Chronoscaph and I am absolutely gutted. However, to cheer myself up I thought that I would buy a new watch and I really like the Tag SEL (even more so than the link). I also don't want to spend as much as I did on the Cartier. I have a couple of questions regarding the SEL
> 
> 1) What do people think of the various models (quartz, auto, chronometer and chronograph). Is there a significant price difference between them and do they have differing reliability and servicing costs?
> 2) I'm leaning towards a 2 tone chronometer at the moment. Does anyone know if this comes in polished gold and polished steel? I've seen a few and they seem to be the matt/brushed steel finish.
> 3) What price do think would be reasonable to pay from a dealer or privately?
> 4) Could anyone recommend any 2nd hand Tag specialists in London?
> 5) Does the gold on the 2 tone wear down? If so, any ideas how much it costs to have it re-plated?
> 6) What is your favourite strap / face combo?
> 7) Any pitfalls or problems to look for with the SEL?
> 8) Does anyone know if this watch looks genuine? If you look at the dial, the lettering seems very low quality, where it says "professional" and on the "Tag Heuer" logo itself. If anyone has a model like this I would like to know.
> View attachment 1097077
> View attachment 1097078
> View attachment 1097079
> View attachment 1097080
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts and I look forward to becoming a Tag owner soon.


Happy to chime in here

Only have a few minutes, I'll respond to the questions I think will help the most

2: I have seen the Chronometer in two tone with white dial/. Also maybe black. VERY hard to find either.

5: As I understand it the plating is 10 microns thick on the classic S/els. Most of the approx 50 I've handled show some sign of steel wearing through the plate. However, these are mostly moderately used S/els. I have had a few that were in pristine condition, yet not new.

I've never had an S/el in my rotation, but I would say you should expect the typcial wear at the bottom side of the bracelet that is exposed to "desk" friction as time goes on.

I have never seen a good replate job on ANY TAG model. Might be more satisfied and less effort and cost to replace the watch or affected areas (ie links, bezel, crown)

6: I like the all steel w/blue face combos. These are also offered in all models. The two tone / white face/ auto chrono is also a favorite

7: In my experience there was a time when the bracelets were not as well made and slack developed quick than one would expect. After slack a link or two would lose the ability to attach properly and the link would need to be replaced (not repaired). Fortunately the links are usually available on eBay.

8: The watch pictured has aftermarket hands and an attempt to clean the dial must have removed the "200 meters" that should appear BELOW (edit) "Professional" It is also a MIDSIZE watch. If that's what you want.

Cheers,
David


----------



## enricodepaoli

I was particularly thinking about David, who probably is who can help you most here. The S/EL was a very chic model by Tag Heuer. Some models has solid gold bezel, and even the ones that were not Chronometer but were automatics, had a very nice, reliable and slim 2892 movement. I personally do not love the bracelet , but I do own an S/EL on leather deployant band, off-white face, and solid gold bezel, that is a pure charm. Not a big watch, but definitely elegant and sporty, as the name suggests !


----------



## Calibre.S

Hi,
Long time Lurker finally joined the forum. Here is my Link...


----------



## topale




----------



## Bueller67

My LINK Calibre 6. Bought it in Berlin in late 2011.


----------



## drthmaul

Recent pickup:


----------



## jokr82

One More!


----------



## bazgrol0413

Hi, would any of you know the crown dimensions for a tag sel professional 200m series? this is my first post here in watchuseek btw. thanks!


----------



## TimeGrooves

an old model Link says hi


----------



## wovivi01

Joined the club today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmr33

Happy to chime in.

Just bought a few of the 5.25mm size thinking they would also fit the chrono. No dice. They do fit the full size/gents just fine. Case reference WG1xxx or S9x.x06. Good luck. Don't know the other sizes for other genders

David


"Hi, would any of you know the crown dimensions for a tag sel professional 200m series? this is my first post here in watchuseek btw. thanks!"


----------



## evanPGH

Allow me to post the third consecutive blue dial chrono b-)

Just got this the other day, after admiring TAGs since I was about 8 years old I've managed to pick up two in the last year. Hard work does indeed pay off.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I like the large hand minute counter on the quartz versions.

PS: the one above is a black dial with the AR coated crystal giving off a blue/purple hue. :-!


----------



## evanPGH

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I like the large hand minute counter on the quartz versions.
> 
> PS: the one above is a black dial with the AR coated crystal giving off a blue/purple hue. :-!


I love the minute counter as well, very motorsport inspired.

Wow! I honestly thought it was a blue dial. I'm familiar with the AR coating effect but I've never seen one so pronounced.

PS: Do you really drive the R10 on Sundays? :-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nope....not a racer


----------



## TeeRite

I'd like to join the club. Here is my S/EL


----------



## enricodepaoli

These 80's and 90's TAGs are so cool !!!


----------



## kimjmoon

Hi everyone! I just purchased my ticket into the Link Club! Here it is along with a picture of my local AD!





















I got a super deal on it! Less than anywhere I saw on line. He was having a Christmas special. The movement isn't quite as decorated as my PO8500, but its still real pretty.b-)


----------



## kimjmoon

kimjmoon said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my ticket into the Link Club! Here it is along with a picture of my local AD!
> 
> View attachment 1304143
> View attachment 1304150
> View attachment 1304149
> 
> 
> I got a super deal on it! Less than anywhere I saw on line. He was having a Christmas special. The movement isn't quite as decorated as my PO8500, but its still real pretty.b-)


OOPS, guess what? My good deal was not so god after all. I manually wound it when I bought it and after the first 5 hours it lost 3 minutes and stopped once! So I put it on my winder over night and put it on the next morning and it stopped again!o| So I returned it. Unfortunately that was the only one available anywhere near that price...so the search continues. UGH:think:


----------



## jbhoo

my calibre s


----------



## Biz_Traveller

Hi folks,

Forum newbie here, I have been reading for a while, love this forum, full of great advice. However, I thought it's about time I registered and interacted. So, why not start of by posting up a picture of my daily wearer, my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph that I purchased new in 1998. Tis has been my daily wearer for the past 16 years and I am really attached to it because it's the first nice thing I bought myself when I moved to Dubai back in the 90s, plus it's extremely comfortable, waterproof and goes with pretty much anything. I have my eye on a Rolex GMT Master which may end up taking over as my daily, but this lovely old Tag was my first "proper" watch so it'll be staying in my collection no matter what.


----------



## TimeGrooves

Sold my Aquaracer CAF2010 and Link Cj1112, then added this CT511a to my collection yesterday, it looks awesome, absolutely nice piece but kind of disappoint with that EL Primero based calibre 36 movement...it's very accurate, +1 sec since yesterday, but it's kind of a pain to set an accurate time...

Any CT511a owner would share what you think about this movement?


----------



## ttparrot

My Calibre S with silver dial on my home made cushion.


----------



## Hammyton

Hi I was wondering if you could give me some advice I have a tag link 2013 model The bracelet doesn't have micro adjustments and halflings aren't doing me any good do you know if the older style clasps that do have the micro adjustments will fit on a newer model I've called Tag and they don't seem to have any information to give me


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

ttparrot said:


> My Calibre S with silver dial on my home made cushion.
> View attachment 1397853


Awesome photo....blue on white is hot!!


----------



## ttparrot

I don't know. Next time I'm in a store I will ask. The micro adjustment is useful, but it really is micro, I still have to wear my link a touch on the loose side. It bothered me at first, but I'm used to it now and find it my most comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## ttparrot

Thanks,I love the blue on white too. None of the newer models have it which is a shame cos it's a great combo.


----------



## seacow2001

Just want to show off my Link 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinisa

My Link Advanced GMT


----------



## drunken monkey

Sinisa said:


> My Link Advanced GMT
> View attachment 1474421


ok, now that's a _rare_ watch and I think one of the better/more interesting ones.
I've never actually seen one of these in the metal and never quite figured out how the GMT/World City worked in relation to the bezel.

Of all of the Link models, I think that would be the one for me.


----------



## Sinisa

drunken monkey said:


> ok, now that's a _rare_ watch and I think one of the better/more interesting ones.
> I've never actually seen one of these in the metal and never quite figured out how the GMT/World City worked in relation to the bezel.
> 
> Of all of the Link models, I think that would be the one for me.


Hi - thanks for your comments. The watch is indeed rare and am yet to see another one in the wild in the last 2yrs of ownership - even my purchase of it was a spur of the moment decision as I must say I never was very into Tag Heuer watches.

The watch has a magnetic bezel (apparently TH were awarded a patent for this if I am not mistaken) - the mechanism is reasonably simple: the outer bezel is magnetically coupled to the inner GMT ring so rotating the bezel also rotates the GMT ring; this allows the user to "choose" a desired time zone by aligning the index at 6 o'clock with a corresponding city name. The second time is read using the GMT hand and the bezel 24 hr scale. There is also a button on the case side (flush with the case) that allows the user to set the desired reference time zone (i.e. the zone in sync with the bezel 24 hour scale when its 0hr position is aligned with the dial 12 o'clock position - or an alternative arrangement if one so desires).

The watch seems really well built, is super comfy and the crystal is very clear; two things I would improve would be a smaller case design (I think this would feel better if a bit smaller - 40mm would seem a better option than the current 42) and potentially going for the brushed bezel design as the polished surface is a bit of a nightmare to read with all the reflections. And yes, I would not apply outer crystal coating and would try to make provision for bracelet micro adjustment (however one can not lay any particular blame on TH for these two features as outer AR coating and lack of micro adjustment have for some obscure reason become the norm for most watchmakers). Hope this clarifies things at least a bit&#8230;


----------



## 888blue

LINK CT1110 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristarasiapacific

Yesterday, I joined the club, today I joined the forum, life is good!
I picked this up at a local Bric a Brak / Antique shop yesterday for NOK 2500 (approximately 420 USD). Its a CT1151.BD0052, it wasn't working in the shop, but a visit to the TAD in town and the replacement of the battery got it back in operation. Feels so good on the wrist and I love the look of it as a dress watch. There are no dents and dings in the case, bezel, or bracelet, it shows signs of wear such as brush marks on the finish, but other than that it is in perfect order.


----------



## Tucker3434

RDK said:


>


Hi everybody. After years of looking and longing, I just purchased my first good watch. It is identical to the one in the picture above (tachymetre on exterior bezel, non-overlapping dials). I know it is a discontinued model, but I'm having trouble finding out what years it was made. I expected to find a Tag Heuer wiki somewhere, but I have had no luck with google. Does anyone know when these were produced? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcquillian

A little gift to myself for beating Cancer . . .

Man, this is a clean, beautiful watch . . .









Happy 4th of July Everybody . . .


----------



## enricodepaoli

mcquillian said:


> A little gift to myself for beating Cancer . . .
> 
> Man, this is a clean, beautiful watch . . .
> 
> Happy 4th of July Everybody . . .


Nice !!! May this watch bring you all the luck and strength !!!


----------



## harshad4005

Lovely link calibre 16, can't get enough of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

Playing around with different looks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

I know a Link is not a Link without the Link bracelet, but here is another look anyway...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchucolito

Joining the club ...


----------



## reggie747

A quick blimp of my recently acquired s/el. It's had a new bezel and a refurb and it looks totally brand new. I'm happy....


----------



## enricodepaoli

reggie747 said:


> A quick blimp of my recently acquired s/el. It's had a new bezel and a refurb and it looks totally brand new. I'm happy....
> 
> View attachment 1585796


Nice! Love vintage TAGs.


----------



## enricodepaoli

A new shot of my LINK Bracelet b-)


----------



## dilbert9696

*Re: Guess I'm in the club*

This was my first watch -- purchased in Jan 2014. great watch!!!


----------



## az_n8tive




----------



## harshad4005

night shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuxton

Here's my newest purchase!


----------



## aenemated




----------



## asm1

My Recently acquired S/EL - CG 1112-0



Not been off my wrist since I got a link for the bracelet last week. Might treat it to a new bezel at some point as it is a bit worn but otherwise fantastic watch


----------



## ameyers6

mine


----------



## emaren

I've owned this since 1992....



















It looks very good considering the abuse it has taken in 20+ years on my wrist....

I had it serviced last year, but declined the offer of polishing out the scratches, I think it would have taken away much of the character....


----------



## Keaman

Blue Link non-GMT Calibre 7 b-)


----------



## Ard

Since 1999 I have worn this 'Black' watch. It's resting in its case at this time but when I want some bling I set the time and engage the stem.


----------



## asm1

emaren said:


> I've owned this since 1992....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very good considering the abuse it has taken in 20+ years on my wrist....
> 
> I had it serviced last year, but declined the offer of polishing out the scratches, I think it would have taken away much of the character....


Makes me want a black faced one now heh. Agree with you on the scratches/wear. My S/EL has a worn bezel. Quite happy to leave it like that, if it looked too perfect it wouldn't look 'right' IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stage1

I have a Hamilton Jazzmaster which I love and use as my every day-watch. I was looking for a dress watch and had my eye on the Omega De Ville Hour Vision until I found the TAG Heuer Link Calibre 18 watch in a review by Calibre 11. So this is what I got!


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## DHPSU

Thoughts on the two tone? Thinking about it.


----------



## TimeGrooves




----------



## scoot4nat

Took me 7 years to acquire this.


----------



## gmaxis

Hello fellow Tag Heuer Link owners! I've had this Link S/EL for 23 years.


----------



## enricodepaoli

gmaxis said:


> View attachment 3620890
> Hello fellow Tag Heuer Link owners! I've had this Link S/EL for 23 years.


I have that same watch with the black leather band instead, gmaxis. NICE piece! I love the vintage TAGs!


----------



## ttparrot

Can't believe I'm the first post for over a month.

The Link Calibre S. White dial and blue accents in all their glory.


----------



## N23

Just picked one up in a trade. So far loving the bracelet. Watch is definitely a 42. Maybe I'm getting older and smaller.


----------



## number 15

New here.


----------



## medson69

My S/EL. I love them.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## sportsmaven20

Post moved to last page


----------



## sportsmaven20

After a long search (it certainly was worth it), I'm blessed to have a brand new CT5111 Link Chronograph on my wrist tonight!


----------



## Kpostap

My Link Calibre 6


----------



## elbeik

Link Calibre 16 - b&w play.


----------



## Black5

My CG1120

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## colonelpurple

Back to automatic ... Ditching those batteries
I love this watch. Especially the black ridged face, long hands and thinner bezel
A real masterpiece of design









Lastly this is a Kitsch photo but I love it:


----------



## Wachguy

I hope this is the correct place to post this question.

I've been a fan of Tag Heuer for a long time and finally decided to buy a used Link, my watch is a WT 1112-0. What's the difference between the Link that has the word "Link", as mine does, on the watch face and the Link that has "Professional" on the watch face? Many times the model numbers are identical so I was hoping someone could explain this to me please?


----------



## colonelpurple

Nothing. The watch is named after the strap which is on its 3rd version I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wachguy

colonelpurple said:


> Nothing. The watch is named after the strap which is on its 3rd version I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh....Thank you, but they both have the same band on most watches that I've seen.


----------



## colonelpurple

Wachguy said:


> Ahhh....Thank you, but they both have the same band on most watches that I've seen.


Only link watches have the link band

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wachguy

colonelpurple said:


> Only link watches have the link band
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response colonelpurple, but I'm still a bit confused as both watches have the same watch bands.

Let me do this with pictures.....the 2 pictures below are of a "Link" watch. The code for the watch marks them both as a "Link" watch yet one has the word "Professional" on it while the other has the word "Link" on it.

This watch is a WT1112. It has a slightly different watch face and the word "Professional" on it.









This watch is a WT1112. This is my watch and it has the word "Link" on it. They both have the same watch bands, BA0550, so I'm just asking if anybody knows the difference between the two watches?


----------



## Black5

Wachguy said:


> Thank you for your response colonelpurple, but I'm still a bit confused as both watches have the same watch bands.
> 
> Let me do this with pictures.....the 2 pictures below are of a "Link" watch. The code for the watch marks them both as a "Link" watch yet one has the word "Professional" on it while the other has the word "Link" on it.
> 
> This watch is a WT1112. It has a slightly different watch face and the word "Professional" on it.
> 
> View attachment 5572194
> 
> 
> This watch is a WT1112. This is my watch and it has the word "Link" on it. They both have the same watch bands, BA0550, so I'm just asking if anybody knows the difference between the two watches?
> 
> View attachment 5572130


I think it's a timing thing.

The earlier watches used the coloured logo and "professional" tag that was also used in the earlier S/EL series.

I believe that "professional" was also only used on the Quartz watches with the Automatics labelled as such. (Happy to be corrected if I am wrong about this.)

They then moved to the single colour logo, (which was already prevalent across a lot of new Tag Heuer models at this time), and "LINK" nomenclature.

It's likely that the earliest LINK watches just used left-over S/EL dials and movements with a newer case and band and was not unusual in this era for Tag Heuer to update selected model features as existing part stock ran out without changing model numbers.

(Roman numerals didn't appear on a lot of S/EL's and weren't popular sellers though so maybe they had a few of these in stock and needed to get rid of them?)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Wachguy

That's some great information, thank you so much Black5!


----------



## Black5

Wachguy said:


> That's some great information, thank you so much Black5!


Thanks,
But it would be good to get it verified as some of it is guesswork based on historical behaviour of this company.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Thinkfloyd




----------



## Lariram

I have the same watch as you. I bought it at Costco.


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing

Long time owner of this fella, but a new member of the forum... My wife purchased it for me for our 5th anniversary 8+ years ago...simple & goes with every outfit. Interestingly, there's no engraved serial number on the back, yet it came from an AD in Barcelona and it's been serviced by my local guy here in Dublin, so I'm not worried about it being a fake. I'd love info on the movement details as info online is sparse.


----------



## The Artist

Hi Link enthusiasts I've owned my S/EL chronograph since 1993 & love it however the white chrono hand is stuck but I can't get it serviced yet because the watch still works & the battery is over 3 years old:think:


----------



## Black5

The Artist said:


> Hi Link enthusiasts I've owned my S/EL chronograph since 1993 & love it however the white chrono hand is stuck but I can't get it serviced yet because the watch still works & the battery is over 3 years old:think:
> View attachment 6301226


Are you sure it's stuck, or just doesn't reset?
You can manually change the reset position of the chronograph hands by pressing the buttons with the crown unlocked.
Might free it up?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## The Artist

Thanks for your reply black5 yep it's stuck & when I push the button at 2 o'clock the chrono mechanism starts ticking but the hand doesn't move & I know about unscrewing the crown to position 2 & aligning it back to 12 but I think it's causing too much wear & tear on the crown so I will wait until the watch stops & I'll get it serviced, nice to hear from a fellow Aussie I'm in Sydney


----------



## Black5

Here's mine









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## milloncobra

Here is mine, 17 years old and still going strong. 
The only thing is, does somebody know if that glowing stuff on the dials is repairable?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

The Artist said:


> Thanks for your reply black5 yep it's stuck & when I push the button at 2 o'clock the chrono mechanism starts ticking but the hand doesn't move & I know about unscrewing the crown to position 2 & aligning it back to 12 but I think it's causing too much wear & tear on the crown so I will wait until the watch stops & I'll get it serviced, nice to hear from a fellow Aussie I'm in Sydney


Good luck. Hope you get it sorted.

I'm in Melbourne.
Where do you get it serviced? I know there is a TH service centre in Sydney as my AD sends mine there for servicing and it takes ages and costs a bomb!


----------



## enricodepaoli

milloncobra said:


> Here is mine, 17 years old and still going strong.
> The only thing is, does somebody know if that glowing stuff on the dials is repairable?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


The lumes can actually be redone. But I'm yet to see a lume work that looks untouched&#8230; I would probably leave it alone, or, if it really bothers you, I'd search for a new dial for your watch.

If others know of well done lume works, they shall chime in...


----------



## milloncobra

enricodepaoli said:


> The lumes can actually be redone. But I'm yet to see a lume work that looks untouched&#8230; I would probably leave it alone, or, if it really bothers you, I'd search for a new dial for your watch.
> 
> If others know of well done lume works, they shall chime in...


Thanks man, than probably i leave it the way it is?
Grtz

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

milloncobra said:


> Thanks man, than probably i leave it the way it is
> Grtz
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


Watch is looking good from here. Is it polished or satin ? Cannot be certain by this picture&#8230; Maybe the polished parts could use a little soft polishing. It will come back to new-shine  (don't over do it!!!)


----------



## milloncobra

enricodepaoli said:


> Watch is looking good from here. Is it polished or satin ? Cannot be certain by this picture&#8230; Maybe the polished parts could use a little soft polishing. It will come back to new-shine  (don't over do it!!!)


Indeed, for its age its looking good, the watch itself is satin and the bezel polished, the S bracelet is one satin and the other polished. 
Maybe i must bring him for a cleaning ?










Grtz

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## i20sailor

Mine is 22 years old this month. Was a daily wearer for many years. Runs perfectly. On its 3rd strap.


----------



## milloncobra

i20sailor said:


> Mine is 22 years old this month. Was a daily wearer for many years. Runs perfectly. On its 3rd strap.
> View attachment 6340154


22 years!! man thats one heck of a watch then?
And mine stil has his first strap.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

Usually pictures show much more issues than the naked eye can see. Basic refinishing is not that hard but requires PATIENCE. "Cape Cod - Polishing cloths" do wonders ON POLISHED SURFACES. And so do SCOTH BRITE pads. But on satin-finished steel there isn't much that can be done. Either you leave the satin parts as they are, or you brush them with scotch brite. But BE CAREFUL so you don't polish them with the cape cod, and you don't brush the polished parts with the scotch brite! That isolation requires care and patience! You S/EL is a classic marvel. And it has a great movement, too!



milloncobra said:


> Indeed, for its age its looking good, the watch itself is satin and the bezel polished, the S bracelet is one satin and the other polished.
> Maybe i must bring him for a cleaning 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

i20sailor said:


> Mine is 22 years old this month. Was a daily wearer for many years. Runs perfectly. On its 3rd strap.
> View attachment 6340154


SNAP!
A few more of my CG1120.
Purchased new in 1991 and worn daily for many years before I decided to put it away for safe-keeping.


















With the Carrera that gets more wrist time these days.








I'm a hopeless photographer, and these pictures don't really show the clarity and effectiveness of the white dial which is what drew me to this watch originally. This S/EL is a keeper and isn't going anywhere...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## milloncobra

enricodepaoli said:


> Usually pictures show much more issues than the naked eye can see. Basic refinishing is not that hard but requires PATIENCE. "Cape Cod - Polishing cloths" do wonders ON POLISHED SURFACES. And so do SCOTH BRITE pads. But on satin-finished steel there isn't much that can be done. Either you leave the satin parts as they are, or you brush them with scotch brite. But BE CAREFUL so you don't polish them with the cape cod, and you don't brush the polished parts with the scotch brite! That isolation requires care and patience! You S/EL is a classic marvel. And it has a great movement, too!


Then one of these days i wil give it a try😉😉

Grtz:Wesley


----------



## The Artist

Black5 said:


> Good luck. Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne.
> Where do you get it serviced? I know there is a TH service centre in Sydney as my AD sends mine there for servicing and it takes ages and costs a bomb!


I get mine serviced at the time masters in castlereagh st & last service cost me $125 for battery, change all seals, spring bars, bracelet adjustment, & crown stem, I don't take it anywhere else & I've known these guys for over 20 years & I want to keep my watch as original as possible only negative is that they blackened the lume at the 12o'clock otherwise happy with them


----------



## The Artist

Hi guys I've got a small problem I can't stop looking at watches o| I've got a tag heuer sel chronograph which I've had for a while ( 23yrs )& 4 years ago I thought its time to buy a new watch which I thought was sensible so I bought an aquaracer & I remember saying thats it no more watches but NO!! I'm on the prowl again & I'm sort of looking at this why?? because I love these LINK watches, tell me what you think are these reliable & do they have any issues? thanks & Merry Xmas


----------



## Mspeedster

I recently converted my old Monaco McQueen display into a stand that now pays homage to Ayrton Senna and the S/el


----------



## Black5

The Artist said:


> Hi guys I've got a small problem I can't stop looking at watches o| I've got a tag heuer sel chronograph which I've had for a while ( 23yrs )& 4 years ago I thought its time to buy a new watch which I thought was sensible so I bought an aquaracer & I remember saying thats it no more watches but NO!! I'm on the prowl again & I'm sort of looking at this why?? because I love these LINK watches, tell me what you think are these reliable & do they have any issues? thanks & Merry Xmas
> View attachment 6385538


Known issues?
Have been known to cause injury due to people lovingly looking at their watches for extended periods while walking when they should be looking where they are going...
Take care

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## The Artist

Black5 said:


> Known issues?
> Have been known to cause injury due to people lovingly looking at their watches for extended periods while walking when they should be looking where they are going...
> Take care
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


LOL I have used this tactic to deliberately bump into lovely ladies in the shopping centres, works very well I must say


----------



## Dr-epg

I finally pulled the trigger, went to buy a Aquaracer and saw this beauty so I just had to take it home


----------



## schaumi

rskelley75 said:


> Long time owner of this fella, but a new member of the forum... My wife purchased it for me for our 5th anniversary 8+ years ago...simple & goes with every outfit. Interestingly, there's no engraved serial number on the back, yet it came from an AD in Barcelona and it's been serviced by my local guy here in Dublin, so I'm not worried about it being a fake. I'd love info on the movement details as info online is sparse.
> 
> View attachment 6270650


This must be a popular watch for wives to buy their husbands. My wife bought me this one 10 years ago for my 30th birthday. It's my dressiest watch. It was an everyday wearer for a long time and it has the scars to prove it. I love the way it melts into my wrist and I love the weight and heft of it for its size.


----------



## WhoIsI

I choose Link instead Aquaracer on 2013


----------



## MacA

Had this from 1996 to 2009. Been through a heck of a lot but happy it went to a new owner that truly appreciated it.


----------



## SynMike

I sold this one a couple of years ago. I miss it often; It was the best Quartz I have owned.



SynMike said:


>


----------



## coco100

Mspeedster said:


> I recently converted my old Monaco McQueen display into a stand that now pays homage to Ayrton Senna and the S/el
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I wonder if you know how all 4 pushers work the watch,as I am afraid I am not sure !I am looking for a PDF or copy of the instructions,if possible
> Can you help please?
> Many thanks
> Tim From London


----------



## Can1860

..My Link Calibre S


----------



## theblotted

My humble two Link brothers: Calibre 16 Day-Date (my first nice watch) and a Jason Bourne with blue dial
















PS: I know it may be sacrilege&#8230; but do any of you guys ever put them on straps? Not like Sennas with the leather option; but just do away with bracelet altogether and straight-up strap at the lugs?? :think:


----------



## 01coltcolt

Here is my Link Calibre S


----------



## enricodepaoli

I don't find it very easy to let go classic TAGs.. true companions, and classic designs that, albeit "upgraded", they are like classic cars: unreplaceable.



MacA said:


> Had this from 1996 to 2009. Been through a heck of a lot but happy it went to a new owner that truly appreciated it.


----------



## 01coltcolt

enricodepaoli said:


> I don't find it very easy to let go classic TAGs.. true companions, and classic designs that, albeit "upgraded", they are like classic cars: unreplaceable.


I had this exact watch a few years back. I loved it.


----------



## drockadam

Sport Elegance Chrono from 1991!


----------



## SynMike

As I posted earlier, I sold this one a couple of years ago. I had to sell a bunch to pay some bills at the time.



I regretted having to sell it. I recently found a replacement used at good price, just the newer model. I love the movement in this watch.


----------



## 01coltcolt

A much better picture


----------



## Thinkfloyd

I bought this in San Francisco about six years ago as a birthday present for myself, and a reward for landing the new job that sent me there. I've since increased to about 15 watches in total, but this still remains in the top 3 I'd say. Does anybody know if there are aftermarket leather straps available for this model that will fit the end lugs? I've searched in the past, but not found anything. I know the model right after this came with an option of leather strap.


----------



## Black5

Giving an old favourite some wrist time this weekend...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Orange_GT3

I'm now a paid up member of the S/el Club:


----------



## milloncobra

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm now a paid up member of the S/el Club:
> 
> View attachment 12122514


Nice one, got the same one, 17 years old now and still going strong👍

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

On sunday with Link.









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

Great looking link^


----------



## Evg13

My SEL b-)


----------



## leonardfell

My Link









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shantosa

*Re: My 1st TAG*

Hi, I have S/EL model CG1111-0 with 4 buttons. I lost the manual and I need it for the guidance of my daily need.Can anyone provide a link or instructions ?? I Would greatly appreciate this


----------



## Celldoc

I have this same watch and I am considering selling it...I've lost my interest in quartz watches over the years.


----------



## Black5

Here's my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.

Still running strong and accurate and one of the most comfortable bracelets I own.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## isitagainstthelawtoargue

Hello, thank you for allowing me to participate in the forum.

What does everyone think of the new Link?

I love the new bracelet with the beveled edges.

I do not love the crown guards on the new cushion case design.

Given the price, I feel like TAG Heuer should have used an ETA 2892 or SW300 for the movement.

Thoughts?


----------



## i20sailor

Black5 said:


> Here's my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.
> 
> Still running strong and accurate and one of the most comfortable bracelets I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


I have the same watch. Gift from my parents in 1993. Was the first "nicer" watch and I wore it daily for much of the 2 next decades. Original 2-tone bracelet wore out in addition to a leather one I bought a few years later. Got lucky and picked up a stainless steel bracelet during the economic downturn as some ADs were closing their doors and selling leftover stock at 80% discount. Still running strong and worn in rotation with my other watches now. Little on the small side for my current taste though.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I have a great passion for the TAGs from this era. It was when I got into them. For many years my collection had only one 2000 Series Classic automatic. Then (after being on this forum long enough lol) it grew to 6 watches and one hand-held timer. Everything I have is pretty much from that decade. Aside from the 1st gen F1 (80s) and the Trackmaster timer (70s). The Kirium F1 is actually from post y2k, but the Kirium series is a late 90s collection. And my Monaco and Carrera are both late 90s re-issues. Actually, the firsts re-issues ever. Your S/EL is VERY nice. Almost line Ayrton Senna's 



Black5 said:


> Here's my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.
> 
> Still running strong and accurate and one of the most comfortable bracelets I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## enricodepaoli

I have a great passion for the TAGs from this era. It was when I got into them. For many years my collection had only one 2000 Series Classic automatic. Then (after being on this forum long enough lol) it grew to 6 watches and one hand-held timer. Everything I have is pretty much from that decade. Aside from the 1st gen F1 (80s) and the Trackmaster timer (70s). The Kirium F1 is actually from post y2k, but the Kirium series is a late 90s collection. And my Monaco and Carrera are both late 90s re-issues. Actually, the firsts re-issues ever. Your S/EL is VERY nice. Almost line Ayrton Senna's 



Black5 said:


> Here's my Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.
> 
> Still running strong and accurate and one of the most comfortable bracelets I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## enricodepaoli

isitagainstthelawtoargue said:


> Hello, thank you for allowing me to participate in the forum.
> 
> What does everyone think of the new Link?
> 
> I love the new bracelet with the beveled edges.
> 
> I do not love the crown guards on the new cushion case design.
> 
> Given the price, I feel like TAG Heuer should have used an ETA 2892 or SW300 for the movement.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hello and welcome to the WUS forum. I actually really like the new LINK. The only thing I don't love is that it ONLY takes that one specific bracelet. Not that I would use it with something else, but in the very long run, I think if one's thinking about keeping the watch for a lifetime, it is nice to have watch band possibilities. As for the movement, I THINK Tag Heuer no longer uses the ETAs. They are likely to be powered by Sellitas.


----------



## Black5

enricodepaoli said:


> I have a great passion for the TAGs from this era. It was when I got into them. For many years my collection had only one 2000 Series Classic automatic. Then (after being on this forum long enough lol) it grew to 6 watches and one hand-held timer. Everything I have is pretty much from that decade. Aside from the 1st gen F1 (80s) and the Trackmaster timer (70s). The Kirium F1 is actually from post y2k, but the Kirium series is a late 90s collection. And my Monaco and Carrera are both late 90s re-issues. Actually, the firsts re-issues ever. Your S/EL is VERY nice. Almost line Ayrton Senna's


Thanks.

I was a huge Ayrton Senna fan so his Tag Heuer sponsorship is what initially drew my attention to the brand.

At this time he wore a 6000 series, but I preferred the look of the bracelet on the S/EL.

He didn't wear an S/EL until the next series with leather and Digital so I guess he copied me. LOL.

This was a daily wearer for over 10 years and survived daily abuse, (Including working in a restaurant environment), pretty well.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

i20sailor said:


> I have the same watch. Gift from my parents in 1993. Was the first "nicer" watch and I wore it daily for much of the 2 next decades. Original 2-tone bracelet wore out in addition to a leather one I bought a few years later. Got lucky and picked up a stainless steel bracelet during the economic downturn as some ADs were closing their doors and selling leftover stock at 80% discount. Still running strong and worn in rotation with my other watches now. Little on the small side for my current taste though.
> 
> View attachment 13436129


Nice.
Although I had plenty of watches before this, I tended to focus on digital and Ana-digi and this was my most expensive watch purchase at the time by far!

It was worn on special occasions only for a little while, but became a daily wearer pretty quickly.

I have a smaller wrist, so the size works for me, and it still gets some wrist time.

These are still great buying on the used market, but I've noticed prices starting to creep up recently for good examples...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Xocjm

Need help. I found the model WT 1250 when I look this up it says the bezel and links are solid 18K I scratch tested a link and it passed ButI’m still questioning it.


----------



## isitagainstthelawtoargue

What year? You have taken amazing care of it.


----------



## isitagainstthelawtoargue

Very nice! I actually believe the Link will again become more popular, especially as the current "vintage" frenzy expires.


----------



## Black5

Xocjm said:


> Need help. I found the model WT 1250 when I look this up it says the bezel and links are solid 18K I scratch tested a link and it passed ButI'm still questioning it.


These came in a Solid Gold variant.
What are you questioning about it?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Xocjm

I just didnt realize Tag had any solid gold components.


----------



## Black5

Had this since new...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> These came in a Solid Gold variant.
> What are you questioning about it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Did they tho? I've heard claims they were solid gold. But so far, the ones I've found, were just gold filled . Very thick gold tho. Bezels are solid gold. But the links don't appear to be. But obviously I haven't tested every single link to find out for sure. But I can show you examples of these links, where the gold is worn all the way through. I even have some examples where the gold is almost non existent, around where the screw rod is.


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> Did they tho? I've heard claims they were solid gold. But so far, the ones I've found, were just gold filled . Very thick gold tho. Bezels are solid gold. But the links don't appear to be. But obviously I haven't tested every single link to find out for sure. But I can show you examples of these links, where the gold is worn all the way through. I even have some examples where the gold is almost non existent, around where the screw rod is.


Yes.
In the early 2000's there were a number of models produced in solid 18k gold variants.

The WT1250-BD0555 was one of these.
Re
A specific midsize model specifically produced with solid gold components.

Probably targeting the female market.

Most others in the range were 10 micron gold plate.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> Yes.
> In the early 2000's there were a number of models produced in solid 18k gold variants.
> 
> The WT1250-BD0555 was one of these.
> Re
> A specific midsize model specifically produced with solid gold components.
> 
> Probably targeting the female market.
> 
> Most others in the range were 10 micron gold plate.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


That's the thing. What differentiates the solid gold from the gold filled?


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> That's the thing. What differentiates the solid gold from the gold filled?


I'm not aware of any gild-filled offerings from this era.

As far as I am aware, they offered solid gold or gold plated only.

The gold plate was relatively thick, but only applied to visible surfaces so is quite easy to differentiate.

I'm happy to be proved wrong if you have evidence that shows otherwise?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> I'm not aware of any gild-filled offerings from this era.
> 
> As far as I am aware, they offered solid gold or gold plated only.
> 
> The gold plate was relatively thick, but only applied to visible surfaces so is quite easy to differentiate.
> 
> I'm happy to be proved wrong if you have evidence that shows otherwise?
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I have a bunch of links from that series. Some spots you can see the steel showing through, from factory but only in hidden spots. Before that, I only noticed steel showing through in the holes where the screw head would go. And of course, I have links from when I repaired someones watch, where the gold on top, has worn completely through. Gold filled, not gold plate. Very thick, and you can polish out very deep scratches. I used to always think they were all solid gold, and sold as such. Then I realized that they aren't solid gold, or at least, aren't all solid gold. I've yet to see confirmation that the bracelet itself was solid gold at any point. No adverts of such. I would also like to be proven wrong tho, as my inventory would be worth a lot more, if I can confirm what's solid and what's gold filled....

I've yet to see any special designations for the watches or the bracelets, to differentiate which would be solid gold and which isn't. I wish there was more info out there. Have there been any clasps that have 18K on them? I know back cases on some models, will say 18K if the bezel and such is gold.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> I would also like to be proven wrong tho, as my inventory would be worth a lot more, if I can confirm what's solid and what's gold filled


A few ideas here, although none that easy.
https://www.jewelrynotes.com/find-out-if-your-jewelry-is-gold-plated/

Have you tried the magnet test?

I also wonder if weighing it somehow might help work it out?


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> A few ideas here, although none that easy.
> https://www.jewelrynotes.com/find-out-if-your-jewelry-is-gold-plated/
> 
> Have you tried the magnet test?
> 
> I also wonder if weighing it somehow might help work it out?


Unfortunately, for tag heuer, that test doesn't work. I've considered doing a weighing test. Tho was always afraid there might be some differences in manufacturing, that would send up a false positive. I guess I should at least try tho.


----------



## jamesbiz

The bracelet and model numbers are the standard ones for the two tone LINKS. If I can figure out something that can tell them apart... That would be great.
First pic was from a watch I repaired. Appears solid gold, except for that link, that got worn down. Hard to tell from the pic, but it took A LOT of wear to get deep enough to see it. The other ones are new old stock, and show through on the hidden spots. Bracelets and watches had no differentiating features aside from that.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## hephaestos

no love for the new link?

anyone have the 2017 link calibre 5?


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## Black5

AQUAGRAPH said:


> View attachment 14497463


Nice.
The CG1120 was my first Tag Heuer.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

AQUAGRAPH said:


> View attachment 14497463
> 
> View attachment 14497467


jeez man lol how many watches you got?


----------



## Rivaldo10

recently bought)) the color of the dial is amazing dark blue, very beautiful. The case size is small 39 mm, I like 41-43 mm.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

28 at the moment...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

AQUAGRAPH said:


> 28 at the moment...


Out of the 28 - how many are TAG Heuer/Heuers???


----------



## marcusjchid

*Re: The Formula 1 Club*

WOYD, Link Di Caprio limited edition CAT2015









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

Have 2 Links ... WJ1113 diamond dot ... and CAT2015 Di Caprio limited edition









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagamov

Let me wake this post up! Don't think I've posted mine. It's been neglected in my watch box for awhile. I've owned it for 14 years.


----------



## drockadam

Gorgeous! Anyone have any strap makers for their S/ELs? 

I've purchased from WatchStrapWorld before when their shipping prices weren't as much as the straps to Canada. The quality of the Buffalo S/EL strap is pretty good! I've had it for over 5 years and it only has wear around the hole where I use it on.


----------



## enricodepaoli

drockadam said:


> Gorgeous! Anyone have any strap makers for their S/ELs?
> 
> I've purchased from WatchStrapWorld before when their shipping prices weren't as much as the straps to Canada. The quality of the Buffalo S/EL strap is pretty good! I've had it for over 5 years and it only has wear around the hole where I use it on.


My S/EL still has its original leather strap, but it does not have holes. It's a deplyant clasp. I'm actually not sure where to get a replacement when I need one.


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> My S/EL still has its original leather strap, but it does not have holes. It's a deplyant clasp. I'm actually not sure where to get a replacement when I need one.
> View attachment 15485753


On ebay


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jamesbiz

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15551414


that's clean.


----------



## hitekexec

My Link Calibre 36


----------



## drockadam

Picked up a NOS two tone S/EL bracelet off classifieds in Canada. A dealer in Montreal was letting go part of their NOS Stock. So fortunate to have found this one, as S/EL straps/bracelets are extremely hard to find and are $$$$ when they come available for sale.

My S35.406 has always been on Brown S/EL Leather straps since it was purchased new at a Bermuda AD in 1991. This is the first time it has been on a bracelet! Enjoying it so far. Thought it would be fun to share!


----------



## drockadam




----------



## gstand

drockadam said:


> Picked up a NOS two tone S/EL bracelet off classifieds in Canada. A dealer in Montreal was letting go part of their NOS Stock. So fortunate to have found this one, as S/EL straps/bracelets are extremely hard to find and are $$$$ when they come available for sale.
> 
> My S35.406 has always been on Brown S/EL Leather straps since it was purchased new at a Bermuda AD in 1991. This is the first time it has been on a bracelet! Enjoying it so far. Thought it would be fun to share!


 Definitely a nice find! Although some find this era of tag heuer design to be dated, I always thought it was simply unique. There is not a more comfortable and durable case / bracelet design in the sport/elegance segment.

In fact, I recently picked up a WG5113 Chronometer SEL, and I am really enjoying it as well. It was very iconic in its day:


----------



## Orange_GT3

gstand said:


> I recently picked up a WG5113 Chronometer SEL


Nice, I have a WG5114-PO, blue-dialled Chronometer. Heavy little bugger but really comfortable to wear and slips under the cuff easily too.

Wrist shot, or it didn't happen:


----------



## gstand

Damn!...that's my favorite! I've been looking high and low - very hard to find a good one.

lol...wrist shot or it didn't happen - happy to oblige:


----------



## drockadam

gstand said:


> Definitely a nice find! Although some find this era of tag heuer design to be dated, I always thought it was simply unique. There is not a more comfortable and durable case / bracelet design in the sport/elegance segment.
> 
> In fact, I recently picked up a WG5113 Chronometer SEL, and I am really enjoying it as well. It was very iconic in its day:
> 
> View attachment 15796329


Gorgeous model! I wore the watch with the bracelet 4 days in a row and I'm stunned how comfortable it is! I've never had that watch on a bracelet before, just the leather straps. What a difference! I'm sure I'll wear it more now with the bracelet. Very happy with it, makes it a whole new watch!


----------



## Black5

Since we seem to be in an S/EL kind of mood...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## gstand

drockadam said:


> Gorgeous model! I wore the watch with the bracelet 4 days in a row and I'm stunned how comfortable it is! I've never had that watch on a bracelet before, just the leather straps. What a difference! I'm sure I'll wear it more now with the bracelet. Very happy with it, makes it a whole new watch!


These SEL styles are definitely both comfortable and substantial - thin and smooth, yet they have a satisfying heft to them. I wear mine almost every day - I don't have to worry about dinging, scraping, smearing, scratching, etc. The brushed case is hard to mar, and its thin, rounded case edges seem to blunt the effects of any mishaps 

I just had mine serviced ($350) and it's running like new. I love the ETA 2892 - it's a pleasure to wind when needed, and the chronometer performance is very satisfying as well.


----------



## gstand

Black5 said:


> Since we seem to be in an S/EL kind of mood...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Another nice one!...looks like we have some chronographs out there. I was eye balling the chronograph as well. I like chronographs, but most are too large or bulky. These old SEL chronographs are a perfect size, though, which makes them more desirable to me.

There is a lot to be said for keeping a watch under 40mm....lol


----------



## parman

Bought this new and still love it. It could use a real polish job. It still keeps great time


----------



## gstand

Wow...an original owner watch - nice! Looks fantastic, and it doesn't need much more than a light polish to the bezel (not even very necessary) - the watch looks fantastic!


----------



## Orange_GT3

gstand said:


> Wow...an original owner watch - nice! Looks fantastic, and it doesn't need much more than a light polish to the bezel (not even very necessary) - the watch looks fantastic!


Which watch are you referring to as 'an original owner watch'?


----------



## parman

One thing I forgot to say in my post yesterday was that the Lume gave out on this watch several years ago. I pretty sure I've had it over 20 years so that's not suprising.


----------



## gstand

Orange_GT3 said:


> Which watch are you referring to as 'an original owner watch'?


parman - with the black dialed watch


----------



## Black5

gstand said:


> parman - with the black dialed watch


I bought mine new as well...

Do I get a gold star?

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## gstand

Why yes.....you do - here it is! ⭐


----------



## LumiDean

My Tiger Woods link. Wear it everyday it's a great watch.


----------



## gstand

LumiDean said:


> View attachment 15812905
> My Tiger Woods link. Wear it everyday it's a great watch.


Nice looking Link - what kind of movement? - is that a blue dial?


----------



## Jpstepancic

FOUND THE McLAREN F1 VERSION!!!!! $15M but they're throwing in a free car and tools......









McLaren F1 With Just 241 Miles Grabs $20 Million At Auction [UPDATE]


A low-mileage McLaren F1 will go up for auction at Pebble Beach in August 2021. It'll likely sell for over $15 million.




www.motor1.com


----------



## Orange_GT3

Jpstepancic said:


> FOUND THE McLAREN F1 VERSION!!!!! $15M but they're throwing in a free car and tools......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McLaren F1 With Just 241 Miles Grabs $20 Million At Auction [UPDATE]
> 
> 
> A low-mileage McLaren F1 will go up for auction at Pebble Beach in August 2021. It'll likely sell for over $15 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motor1.com


It was a 6000 not an S/el that came with the McLaren F1.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Orange_GT3 said:


> It was a 6000 not an S/el that came with the McLaren F1.


oh you know what? I was thinking of the version for the Mclaren F1 team and just thought they ended up using the same model.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Jpstepancic said:


> oh you know what? I was thinking of the version for the Mclaren F1 team and just thought they ended up using the same model.


Here is a bit more about it at Calibre11.


----------



## upup89

New to watch collecting. Started with a Tag CJ1112. Loving it so far.


----------



## jwernatl




----------



## jamesbiz

jwernatl said:


> View attachment 16104442
> View attachment 16104443


Can you show me more of the crown and push button area? I have a case for this, and am trying to figure out if it has all the original parts or not. Thanks.


----------



## jwernatl

jamesbiz said:


> Can you show me more of the crown and push button area? I have a case for this, and am trying to figure out if it has all the original parts or not. Thanks.


Sure thing. Be back at house in a couple hours- im working on the lawnmower for b&g home.


----------



## slpj

His and hers. Bought circa 2006, for less than 300 GBP, in pawn shops in the Philippines. both in near perfect condition still, in 2021.

And yes, they ARE genuine. Boxes and certificates included. 










Sorry, poor photography on my part.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Timbit

Hi everyone. Just found this sub-forum. I too am a member of the Link Club. Actually didn't quite realize there was such an extensive family of Link watches. Love it.
Here's mine. Gifted to me by my wife on our wedding day almost 15 years ago. She got it spot on. I love it. (Sorry about the poor photo).









I must say it's a shame that so many of the pics posted to this thread have gone missing over time.


----------



## Black5

Timbit said:


> Hi everyone. Just found this sub-forum. I too am a member of the Link Club. Actually didn't quite realize there was such an extensive family of Link watches. Love it.
> Here's mine. Gifted to me by my wife on our wedding day almost 15 years ago. She got it spot on. I love it. (Sorry about the poor photo).
> View attachment 16130924
> 
> 
> I must say it's a shame that so many of the pics posted to this thread have gone missing over time.


Yes it is.

Unfortunately many of the early posts required use of an image hosting platform, and some of these have subsequently changed their licencing, or the owners have long since removed the images.

Doesn't matter.

We now have members like you to help us replenish&#8230;

WARNING : The above post may contain sarcasm and/or a poor attempt at humour...


----------



## jamesbiz

T


TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16129814


that is either extremely well kept, or extremely well refurbished.


----------



## creaser

Just acquired a CT1111 Jason Bourne chrono. I had the one from the later movies but sold it, to my eventual dismay. Lucked out and found one of the first movie ones.
I was wondering if there are any differences besides the lack of the 3 and 6 numerals on the later version? I read somewhere that the bezel on the laters ones is thicker. I cant tell myself. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Got this one from Japan last year, it looked like it was on a black strap in the eBay photos, but when it arrived it was actually dark green. In the meantime I had ordered a brand new red strap from TH, and the green strap had seen better days anyway. Great thing about this is the white dial means it can wear any of the eight available straps (brown / black / torquiose / dark green / red / blue / dark blue / garnet red).


----------



## AZMotorgod

Does anyone in the US know of somewhere I can send my Link Calibre S to for service other then a Tag Heuer shop? I have tried Tag service through my local Jared and it seems worse off now than it was before.

I guess I will try them again if I have to but would rather find an independent. 

Thanks for the time.


----------



## jlatassa




----------



## jamesbiz

AZMotorgod said:


> Does anyone in the US know of somewhere I can send my Link Calibre S to for service other then a Tag Heuer shop? I have tried Tag service through my local Jared and it seems worse off now than it was before.
> 
> I guess I will try them again if I have to but would rather find an independent.
> 
> Thanks for the time.


Do you want local or would you ship?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jamesbiz

Bought a Link, hoping to refurbish. “Just a button missing”. 🙄.

what a shame.


----------



## jamesbiz

Gave me a partial refund, without asking. Ended up paying $180 for it. I guess I can live with that. I have a dial. But I don’t have hands. So can’t just get another movement. I’ve seen some YouTubers bring back such movements, but man, I can’t imagine. Maybe if I had a YouTube channel, I’d do it lol. But the amount of time I’d put into it, would cost more than another movement. At least it’s not a chronometer


----------



## jamesbiz

Look at the amazing condition on this thing. I’m not even sure if it’s been redone. 








VERY RARE TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL CT1110 JASON BOURNE CLASSIC BLUE DIAL WATCH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VERY RARE TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL CT1110 JASON BOURNE CLASSIC BLUE DIAL WATCH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## gbyleveldt

Picked this one up for a song a few weeks ago. It was probably cheap because of the missing bracelet (which suits me fine as the bracelet is the part I don’t like). Almost perfect condition apart from two small dings (one on the case and one on the bottom pusher). The 7750 movement runs strong still (I doubt this watch saw much use), but I’ll give it a service soon as it’s already 15 years old and hasn’t been opened since it left the factory.


----------



## gstand

Looks brand new! Great find


----------



## TempusHertz

When I got into watches about a year ago, one of the first things that came to mind was a watch I saw in the window of a store in Manhattan about 25 years ago. I studied and searched for about a year, and this week I got what I believe is a good example.



















Now to find a manual.


----------



## gstand

Very nice indeed - and it looks like it came with enough links to fit your wrist....bonus because they are really hard to find.


----------



## TempusHertz

That's why I passed over many, many otherwise good examples sized for 15 or 16cm wrist. One was 14cm. As soon as I saw "comes with all the original links" I was in!


----------



## gstand

Yeah - unfortunately, many watch sellers / dealers strip out the extra links in order to sell them separately for $40 or $50 each. As these older Tags pass through these sellers, they end up with only enough links to fit a child


----------

